# Why speeding is a bad idea. Warning Graphic pics



## Hunter368 (Mar 10, 2006)

This Ferrari crashed doing 250 km/per hour. Not a pretty site.


----------



## Henk (Mar 10, 2006)

Dam mate that is pretty gravic shit. Where did this happen and was that bloke a rich man or just some one who wanted to look rich?

Oh yes, what tipe of Ferrari was it.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 10, 2006)

Henk said:


> Dam mate that is pretty gravic sh*t. Where did this happen and was that bloke a rich man or just some one who wanted to look rich?
> 
> Oh yes, what tipe of Ferrari was it.
> 
> Henk



Not sure about any of your questions. But damn that is sick looking shiit.


----------



## Henk (Mar 10, 2006)

That you can say again mate. There is nothing left of that guy. Holy shit he never knew what hit him. There is nothing left of the car.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

you can only see what i think is the front of the car....
imagine a plane crash


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2006)

Guys, I could post pictures of partially mutilated corpes and pieces of bodies and insurgents run over by tanks.... Its nothing new....

Please try and refrain against posting this kinda shit Hunter.... I know its educational and all, but it really doesnt belong here.... Post a link if u feel so inclined to share......

How would u like ur 13 year old kid to click on this thread and see that shit???


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

or the 12 yr old "punk-ass pussy from the PI"


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the younger a kid see's the gore, the more they will appreciate how fragile life is.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Guys, I could post pictures of partially mutilated corpes and pieces of bodies and insurgents run over by tanks.... Its nothing new....
> 
> Please try and refrain against posting this kinda sh*t Hunter.... I know its educational and all, but it really doesnt belong here.... Post a link if u feel so inclined to share......
> 
> How would u like ur 13 year old kid to click on this thread and see that sh*t???




Sorry Les, I fully understand your point. Feel free to remove the pics. Sorry to anyone that was offended by the pics. If I could I would remove the pics myself. I have to remember there is younger people here. My apologizes.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 11, 2006)

I liked those pictures


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

never seen a guy screwed up that much, that isnt in a game


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

> I think the younger a kid see's the gore, the more they will appreciate how fragile life is.


I disagree....


> I liked those pictures


Why??? If ur referring to just the destroyed car, yea they were cool and interesting, but the mutilated body???

If u like that stuff, even Dr. Phil cant help u.....



> Sorry Les, I fully understand your point. Feel free to remove the pics.


Nah man, u did post a warning, its just that llittle kids dont see those warnings... 

Heres a car that the passengers did not survive from....


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Dam that is truly bad stuff. Well les my mom workd at the court and every accidant she gets to see the fotos of the people who died in the accidant or have been murderd. 

That is realy something ig you see it, it will shock the pants of somone who has never seen something like it.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

> it will shock the pants of somone who has never seen something like it.


Exactly why its not suitable for younger viewers.... They need to be worrying about pubic hair and Matchbox cars, or even their PS2 and Splinter Cell, not dismembered bodies...



> Well les my mom workd at the court and every accidant she gets to see the fotos of the people who died in the accidant or have been murderd.


Ive seen my share, and the one thing that still stands out is how fake the pics look.... 

Untill u actually see a body blown apart from American Artillery, the pictures look like special effects from Platoon or Private Ryan....

Jeez, enough gore for a Saturday morning...


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, I agree with you les. I was once small and my dad was called out to a accidant and he had to take me, luckly the body was covert but that was enough for my little brain at that time. My dad was in the plolice.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

Huh, it's really nothing new, I habe tens of videos with beaheading, many pictures of "Allah's martyrs" after they blew up themsleves, etc...

Don't post this shit, cause as Lesofprimus says, some of the hereby members arebn't even 15... like Looma: "never seen a guy screwed up that much, that isnt in a game"...

Though I agree on the fact that life is fragile but everyione has to find it on himslef...


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Dam mate, the worst thing I have ever seen is those beheadings. That is horriable.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

peaceful islam...


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, I hate them, crule scum.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

Pisis said:


> peaceful islam...


actually it's not the common Muslim people, i have been to the Southern part of the Philippines and they are just as friendly as the guys on the other side of the country

contrary to what the media displays, turbans arent really islam


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

You see mate, not realy islam.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

ditto???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Please speake de english!!!!!!!!

Henk


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 11, 2006)

I saw very similar stuff like this on occasion, when I was a Correctional Officer. The first few times make you feel VERY ill but, sadly; you get used to it.

I saw an inmate get his head taken off--piece-by-piece--when another iinmate decided to put some Jack Mac (canned Mackerel) in a pillowcase and use it as bash the other guy's head into many pieces.

When this kind of thing happens--we are NOT allowed into the area (for employee safety) in case it is also a ruse just so an inmate can make a name for himself and kill an officer.


----------

